# Intake Manifold Flap (06 TDI BRM)



## tracert (Jan 16, 2003)

I had to replace the Intake Manifold Flap on my 2006 TDI Jetta this week. Car runs fine after replacing it but I'm still getting code 008213 for the Intake Manifold Flap. I've read that it needs to be adapted after installation but can't seem to find information on how to do the adaption with my Vag. Could someone chime in on where I can find this information or post it up? I would greatly appreciate it as it has been a long horrible week of car problems! 
Thanks!
























_Modified by tracert at 10:27 PM 11-26-2009_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Intake Manifold Flap (tracert)*

Sadly, it would appear that VW forgot to implement a Basic Settings channel for that in your ECU. The VAS does it via a "Back Door". We'll work on implementing that, but I can't tell you right now exactly when it will be available. 
-Uwe-


----------



## tracert (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Intake Manifold Flap (Uwe)*

Uwe thank you for the response. This will be one of the few times VW gets to plug into my car








I'd be a miserable VW owner without my VAG! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tracert (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Intake Manifold Flap (tracert)*

I found out that running the intake manifold adaption is the least of my problem. 
A little over a week ago I was driving my car I started getting surging (bad) at part throttle. I tried to limp the car home but now dice while I'm driving the engine oil light starts flashing along with the glow plug light and the car does not want to run at all. It's weird though cause she would idle just fine.
So I turned the car off and coasted to the side of the road and immediately made sure there was oil on the dipstick (it was on the upper 3/4 of full). Ran a scan and go the following codes:
Wednesday,18,November,2009,15:42:29:05809
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 7D
VIN: 3VWST71K16M665579 Mileage: 221300km/137509miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BEW.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 AB HW: 028 101 223 8
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG 7550 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E2554547
Coding: 0050071
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
4 Faults Found:
008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1): Implausible Signal 
P2015 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 221224 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:36:47
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1722 /min
Speed: 44.0 km/h
Load: 40.0 %
Voltage: 14.14 V
Mass Air / Rev.: 425.0 mg/str
Duty Cycle: 95.1 %
Bin. Bits: 00000000
008214 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1): Short to Ground 
P2016 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 221225 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:38:23
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 840 /min
Speed: 16.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
 Voltage: 13.98 V
Mass Air / Rev.: 190.0 mg/str
Duty Cycle: 94.3 %
Bin. Bits: 00000000
001618 - Sensor Reference Voltage B: Too Low 
P0652 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Mileage: 221309 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:32:32
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1596 /min
Speed: 2.0 km/h
Bin. Bits: 00100000
Bin. Bits: 00100000
Bin. Bits: 00100000
Bin. Bits: 00100000
Bin. Bits: 00100000
000802 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): No Signal 
P0322 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 221309 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 11:32:37
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2100 /min
Speed: 3.0 km/h
Load: 42.4 %
Voltage: 13.00 V
Bin. Bits: 00001100
Idle Stabilization: 0.0°KW
RPM: 1029 /min
Readiness: 1 2 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 Q HW: 1K0 907 379 Q
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00T12001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 DL
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 D HW: 3C0 937 049 D
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000000143514
Coding: 04018E234004180000140000001400000008730B5C
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0402 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 00066 
1 Fault Found:
01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 22
Mileage: 219976 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 14.45 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E7013973
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 167
Mileage: 216449 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 E HW: 1K0 909 605 E
Component: 1S AIRBAG VW8R 024 6300 
Revision: 03024000 Serial number: 0037KD03C1K- 
Coding: 0012627
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K0 959 339 E
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0005
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AH HW: 1K0 953 549 AH
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0000021
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 952 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1212 
Coding: 0021203
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 280010570288FC
Coding: 3D3F0B60071002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No: 1K0 920 952 D
Component: IMMO 3HL 1212 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 1280 km
Temperature: 20.0°C
Voltage: 14.20 V
Voltage: 14.10 V

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AF
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 1B7803083F2D050F880F048051A0
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 C HW: 1K0 035 180 C
Component: Radio ZSW 016 0017 
Revision: 00016000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7E6009657
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2434 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway replaced the Intake Motor Flap since that code was the only one that kept coming back and still no dice. I started getting more codes (see below):

Saturday,28,November,2009,15:50:54:05809
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-016-BEW.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 03G 906 016 AB HW: 028 101 223 8
Component and/or Version: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG 7550
Software Coding: 0050071
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
3 Faults Found:
009572 - Turbocharger Boost Control Position Sensor Circuit: Signal too Low 
P2564 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 24
Mileage: 221416 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:43:55
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 819 /min
Speed: 5.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Lambda: -9.4 %
Absolute Pres.: 999.6 mbar
Absolute Pres.: 846.6 mbar
Duty Cycle: 101.6 %
008213 - Intake Manifold Flap Position Sensor (Bank 1): Implausible Signal 
P2015 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 221417 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:46:02
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1890 /min
Speed: 68.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 14.44 V
Mass Air / Rev.: 200.0 mg/str
Duty Cycle: 38.7 %
Bin. Bits: 00000000
001027 - EGR Valve (N18): Malfunction 
P0403 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 221422 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:51:05
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 819 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Duty Cycle: 0.0 %
Voltage: 14.36 V
Mass Air / Rev.: 385.0 mg/str
Duty Cycle: 101.2 %
Bin. Bits: 00000000

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## tracert (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Intake Manifold Flap (tracert)*

The end result is the wiring harness from the ECU that runs under the battery then up to the head has been damaged. This is has happened to a couple of other people but keeps you guessing. My issues started at 50K miles with the tach bouncing and eventually lead to all kinds of random codes. I will post pictures when I can. So TDI owners if you start seeing weird codes, have some miles on your car check your wiring it's easy enough to check!
Sorry for the novel and I'm sure this is a bit off-topic in the VAG forums but I wanted to include more information incase some else ran into more than just a bad Intake Manifold Flapper


----------



## TDIJETTA2006 (Apr 5, 2011)

*where do i look and what am i looking for?*



tracert said:


> The end result is the wiring harness from the ECU that runs under the battery then up to the head has been damaged. This is has happened to a couple of other people but keeps you guessing. My issues started at 50K miles with the tach bouncing and eventually lead to all kinds of random codes. I will post pictures when I can. So TDI owners if you start seeing weird codes, have some miles on your car check your wiring it's easy enough to check!
> Sorry for the novel and I'm sure this is a bit off-topic in the VAG forums but I wanted to include more information incase some else ran into more than just a bad Intake Manifold Flapper


I realize this is an old post but this is the only place I've found anything out about this issue. Can you tell me how to check for this and fix ?? Thanks


----------



## Hassam_mc (Jun 25, 2011)

What symptoms did you experience with a bad intake manifold flap? VW diagnosed the same issue in my car but a couple of weeks ago. Yesterday my car began what felt like misfiring or hiccups/ rough idle and hesitation. I haven't gotten this replaced but wondering if this may be the cause.


----------



## Alfa Guy (Aug 22, 2012)

6 weeks now and still have not come to the conclusion on what is wrong with my late 2005 Jetta TDI with DSG. Symptoms include some of what is on this thread, car bucking during acceleration and highways speeds after warmed up. Throttle Body, EGR, Maf sensor have all been replaced. My mechanic gave up, took it to dealer and they say I need a new transmission - $5k. I doubt transmission as car is also smoking excessively. I hear the intake whistling under acceleration and then opens and more power comes in. It's like the flap is opening and closing randomly? Idles fine and trany shifts perfectly. I am lost, any ideas out there. I am not a mechanic but know cars a bit but this is my 1st TDI. Had it for 5-years with 120k on it.
Thx to anyone who has ideas.


----------



## Bahltech (Oct 10, 2008)

Does it lack power then all of a sudden it pulls and it releases a big black cloud of smoke?


----------



## tracert (Jan 16, 2003)

Alfa Guy said:


> 6 weeks now and still have not come to the conclusion on what is wrong with my late 2005 Jetta TDI with DSG. Symptoms include some of what is on this thread, car bucking during acceleration and highways speeds after warmed up. Throttle Body, EGR, Maf sensor have all been replaced. My mechanic gave up, took it to dealer and they say I need a new transmission - $5k. I doubt transmission as car is also smoking excessively. I hear the intake whistling under acceleration and then opens and more power comes in. It's like the flap is opening and closing randomly? Idles fine and trany shifts perfectly. I am lost, any ideas out there. I am not a mechanic but know cars a bit but this is my 1st TDI. Had it for 5-years with 120k on it.
> Thx to anyone who has ideas.


If you've tried all else I would suggest checking your wiring. I'm not a mechanic nor am I an electrician but you can inspect for physical wire damage easily. In my case the wiring that runs from under the battery across the transmission had become damaged. It's easy to physically inspect by removing the electric tape and then just gently pull back the plastic ribbed cover and inspect the wires for wear. I could easily see physical damage from the engine vibrating (as diesels normally do) and the ribs on the plastic cover being stretched too tight. I had to replace the entire engine harness to fix the problem. I bought the harness and did the labor myself so the total cost to fix it was under $500.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

What I am doing is delete V157 (intake) from ECU, After you can even take it off, and no error on the dach. I replaced 2 , both was genuine, survived only a 1 year. One time was damage in a middle of summer, and also damage fuse from radiator fan. After that I said - no more.


----------



## Bambaataa (Jan 13, 2013)

tracert said:


> If you've tried all else I would suggest checking your wiring. I'm not a mechanic nor am I an electrician but you can inspect for physical wire damage easily. In my case the wiring that runs from under the battery across the transmission had become damaged. It's easy to physically inspect by removing the electric tape and then just gently pull back the plastic ribbed cover and inspect the wires for wear. I could easily see physical damage from the engine vibrating (as diesels normally do) and the ribs on the plastic cover being stretched too tight. I had to replace the entire engine harness to fix the problem. I bought the harness and did the labor myself so the total cost to fix it was under $500.


Would you happen to have the part number for the harness?


----------



## baileyxxm1008 (Jun 28, 2016)

*please help*



Spacewalker said:


> What I am doing is delete V157 (intake) from ECU, After you can even take it off, and no error on the dach. I replaced 2 , both was genuine, survived only a 1 year. One time was damage in a middle of summer, and also damage fuse from radiator fan. After that I said - no more.


 please help i have yet to get my tdi on the road i have changed intake flap with 3 different ones even a brand new vw genuine part and found the broken wire stated above i have the vag com please help me delete my intake flap out of the ecu please!!!!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## tracert (Jan 16, 2003)

baileyxxm1008 said:


> please help i have yet to get my tdi on the road i have changed intake flap with 3 different ones even a brand new vw genuine part and found the broken wire stated above i have the vag com please help me delete my intake flap out of the ecu please!!!!!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


I would keep checking wires. In my case I found damaged wires throughout the entire engine compartment so I replaced the all the wiring from the ECU throughout the engine. In my case I started seeing error codes for a bad turbo which I knew was not the case. Turns out the wiring there was shot as well. Good luck


----------

